# ISPConfig3 meint Postix ist nicht verfügbar



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute, bin relativ neu in Sachen ISPConfig und habe mich gleich mal an die 3er Version rangewagt.

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem (was auch das letzte sein sollte) mit dem ich zu kämpfen habe:
Unter Überwachung meckert er mir rum, dass POP3 und SMTP Server offline sind. Die Daemons befinden sich auf dem selben Server. Ich habe Postfix vor ISPConfig nach Anleitung installiert.

Inhalt der mail.log:


> Apr 20 16:24:29 localhost postfix/master[12123]: daemon started -- version 2.7.1, configuration /etc/postfix
> Apr 20 16:24:29 localhost postfix/qmgr[12130]: 1DA4480C0CD: from=, size=892, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Apr 20 16:24:29 localhost postfix/qmgr[12130]: 1CB1580C0A9: from=, size=892, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Apr 20 16:24:29 localhost postfix/qmgr[12130]: 1640880C0E5: from=, size=892, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


Die Queue beinhaltet bereits einige Mails.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Ich habe bisher nur mit QMail gearbeitet, mit Postfix habe ich 0 Erfahrung.

Ziel: Es soll ein einfacher Mailserver zum Senden und Empfangen zur Verfügung stehen, IMAP sollte unterstützt werden da ich später noch Horde einbauen will.

MfG


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

poste mal die Ausgabe von:

hostname

hostname -f

netstat -tap


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

Hier die Ausgabe:


> Atom-29:~# hostname
> Atom-29
> Atom-29:~# hostname -f
> localhost
> ...


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Der Hostname Deines Servers ist nicht richtig konfiguriert (der Hostname eines Internetservers muss immer ein FQDN, slao ein vollständiger Domainname wie mail.meinedomain.de sein, wie im perfects etup beschrieben) und in der /etc/hosts Datei ist auch irgendwas durcheinander geraten. 

1) Welche Linux Distribution verwendest Du?
2) poste mal den Inhalt der /etc/hosts


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

Debian Squeeze aktueller Kernel
Atom-29:~# cat /etc/hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost Atom-29


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Konfiguriere bitte den Hostnamen und die /etc/hosts Datei so wie im Tutorial in Kapitel 6 beschrieben:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-squeeze-with-bind-and-courier-ispconfig-3-p3

Danach den Server einmal neu starten.


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

Atom-29:~# hostname -f
Atom-29.ip-projects.de
Atom-29:~# hostname
Atom-29

So wie es gehört, Postfix will aber immer noch nicht.
Der reload der Config funktioniert tadellos:
Atom-29:~# postfix reload
postfix/postfix-script: refreshing the Postfix mail system


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

> So wie es gehört, Postfix will aber immer noch nicht.


Das ist leider nicht korrekt für Server die mit dem Internet verbunden sind.

Es muss bei:

hostname

und

hostname -f

beide male der volle Hostame zurückgegeben werden, oder amavisd start nicht und somit fiunktioniert postfix nicht.

Bitte nochmal die schritte der hostname konfiguration durchgehen, wie sie im Tutorial stehen. In /etc/hostname muss der volle hostname drin stehen und zwar komplett in Kleinschreibung. Dann muss in /etc/hosts eine Zeile drin stehen wie:

192.168.0.100 atom-29.ip-projects.de

wobei die IP Adresse die offizielle externe IP sein muss und nicht etwa 127.0.0.1.


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

atom-29:~# hostname
atom-29.ip-projects.de
atom-29:~# hostname -f
atom-29.ip-projects.de
die IP Zuordnung stimmt nun.
Hab die letzte Zeile überlesen gehabt
"It is important that both  show server1.example.com now!"


Der MailServer wird nun aber immernoch als nicht laufend angezeigt.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep smtp


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

atom-29:/# netstat -tap | grep smtp
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      3419/master
tcp6       0      0 [::]:smtp               [::]:*                  LISTEN      3419/master
atom-29:/#

POP3 und IMAP Server werden als offline angezeigt.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Ok, also läuft der postfix mailsrver. Dann starte mal dovecot neu und schau ob dabei irgendwelche Fehler ins mail.log geschrieben werden.


----------



## seraphim (20. Apr. 2011)

Dovecot fehlte... Dann kann es ja auch nicht funktionieren... Wie kann ich Dovecot nachträglich für ISPConfig konfigurieren? Muss ich noch einmal die php aufrufen vom Setup?

//edit: habe die update.php gefunden und durchlaufen lassen 
aber:
atom-29:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# /etc/init.d/dovecot restart
Restarting IMAP/POP3 mail server: dovecotError: login_executable: Can't use /usr/lib/dovecot/imap-login: No such file or directory
Fatal: Invalid configuration in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
 failed!


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2011)

Ich dachte Du hättest das Tutorial befolgt, wie kann denn dann dovecot fehlen...

Gehe bitte noch einmal jeden Schritt im Tutorial durch und stell sicher dass Du alle Pakete installiert hast. Es ist wichtig dass Du die Dovecot Version installierst, die das Tutorial vorgibt und nicht etwa dovecot 2 statt doveot 1.2.


----------



## seraphim (21. Apr. 2011)

Hab den Fehler gefunden, es fehlten zwei Pakete, hab ich wohl beim c&p nicht mit erwischt. Funktioniert nun alles wie gewünscht, ich danke für die kompetente Hilfe 

Nun gehts an Horde ran...


----------

